# Cooktown/Lakefield N.P



## thepythia (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Heading up to Cooktown for the long weekend and hopefully up to Lakefield N.P for a day/night trip. Just wondering if anyone knows of any good herping spots up that way? I'd love to make it up to Iron Range NP but Unfortunately don't have enough time this time around. Temps are expected to be up around the mid/late twenty's so shouldn't be too bad? provided that rain stays away.

any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## longqi (Jun 8, 2011)

Bring a headlight and just wander around anywhere in Lakefield late afternoon early evening
Plenty of creepy crawlies up there including a few of those Taipan type critters
Most lizards in Afternoon
Camera with full battery and you'll have a ball


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 8, 2011)

Last I was in Lakefield was 07. Up in the northern section where there are plains covered in small grass trees we saw several huge king browns in broad daylight. Great Area. Enjoy.

I spent a fair bit of time in Iron Range mainly around Lockhardt River area. Superb! Must go back one day. Meanwhile I'm exploring the Roper River region (NT) and it is brilliant too, getting to some amazing places with the Traditional Owners. Tomorrow we are heading for Bullocky Hole, a big spring at the base of some escarpment with a big monsoon forest. The boys are a bit apprehensive, they reckon there are snakes everywhere, in the trees, on the ground, in the water. So far everything they have told me has been true so I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 8, 2011)

Up there a few years ago. I nearly stepped on a swamp gecko so be careful near the lakes


----------



## thepythia (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty excited about this trip I love seeing new parts of Australia especially when theres some good herping to be done!
Definitely got the camera charged up and headlights packed 
I really want to see some more elapids in the wild as I haven't seen that many other than a few crossing the road at certain times.

I've heard Black Mountain is also a pretty decent spot and I'm camping near there so should be good too.

Steve that sounds amazing! next trip I'm planning is a road trip to northern NT, been wanting to head that way for a long time now. There's definitely a few areas I would love to check out and spend some time in.

and thanks will definitely be careful of those swamp geckos


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're coming to the Top End let me know before you do, I've been here since 75 and I know a heap of top spots you'll have pretty much to yourself. (Can get crowded around the tourist traps in Dry season.) 

Anyway have a great expedition and keep us all posted.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 9, 2011)

Black Mountain is good for geckos but don't expect too much this time of the year. There is camping near by, the nearest spot is at one of Trevethan creek but watch out for crocks.
Don't worry about Iron Range, the same story - not much to see in winter months. Wherever you go, look for diurnal species in the morning and late afternoon.
Good luck
M


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 9, 2011)

Black Mountain is not so much overall decent as it is a place on many herpers lists due to its high count of endemics to its slopes/


----------



## thepythia (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info and replies guys. Yeah I figured it wouldn't be as good as going say a couple of months ago but I'd be happy with seeing just a few. Apparently it's cooktowns annual festival this weekend so hopefully it's not too busy. 

I might give black mountains a miss then, I was reading an old Australian geographic article about some geckos there but I think I'll just stick to the Lakefield and Cooktown area.

And thanks Steve will definitely keep you in mind when I eventually head up that way, nothing better than some local knowledge


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 10, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Black Mountain is not so much overall decent as it is a place on many herpers lists due to its high count of endemics to its slopes/



Geck, I wouldn't say "high count", there are only two endemic lizards; Black mauntain skink, _Liburnascincus scirtetis_ and the Black mountain gecko, _Nectus gulgajuga_. There is also an endemic microhylid frog _Cophixalus saxatilis_ and that's it. Other than the endemics, there are loads of Ring-tailed geckos running around and _some Gehyra dubia_. However, near the edges of the mountains are many other species.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 10, 2011)

Perhaps it is not a really high count but 3 endemic species (and I am very interested in frogs so yes I counted them) is a pretty high count for one mountain. Going there to see Gehyra dubia or Ring-tailed's would not (to me) make as much sense as going there to see endemics as these two can be found in planty of places in the top end.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Mountain's also beautiful to visit, herps or not. It's on the road from Cairns to Cooktown, so you go past it anyway. It's beautiful and quite haunting. Also keep an eye out for the "Abbatoir Swamp Environment Park". I don't know if they have reptiles there, but it sounds like a wonderful place for a holiday.

I hope you have a great time in Cooktown; it's hard not to fall over herps there; it's teeming with them. Take lots of photos.


----------



## thepythia (Jun 10, 2011)

Well we're going the long way on the inland route, it's just two girls and although we're going in a 4wd we're not that experienced and figure it's better to be safe than sorry lol. We are camping at lions den hotel which apparently is located very close to black mountain so will no doubt go for a visit and check it out. Thank you though will keep an eye out for that place and will definitely be taking lots of photos 

Won't be any photos as probably had the worst herping trip EVER. Left cairns at 4am on Saturday and got 90km From cooktown and broke down. No reception.. Waited 3 1/2 hours for racq and they showed up with a tow truck.. To cut a long story short they ended up towing us back to Mt Molloy where I spent 9 hours on my own and 500 dollars later all for a $8 bearing not impressed! 

Planning the next trip already though. Unfortunately all I saw was 3 DOR snakes.


----------



## eipper (Jun 12, 2011)

Mt Elliot also has three endemics as well but not the reputation


----------

